# Game 45: Minny @ Trail Blazers



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*VS* 

*Minnesota Timberwolves* *(21-23) @* *Portland Trail Blazers* *(16-28)*

_*STARTERS*_


*BENCH*


*TIME:* 7:30 pm PT, 10:00 pm ET
*TV:* FSNW, *KGW*
*Radio:* KXL 750, *KXL 750*
*Location:* *The Rose Garden*,Portland, Oregon


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Should be nearly the same result as the last game, but now Minnesota has an advantage at SG, but they no longer have an adavantage at SF. 

Point Guard-Even. Most likely neither of these guys is going to win you a game.
SG-Minnesota, although he probably won't stop Dixon much.
SF-Even.
PF-Minnesota slightly
Center-Portland

Bench-Pretty even.

Coaching-Portland

:clown:


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm watching right now... Who else is tuned in with me?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm watchin'. What a boring game so far. Ugh.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Dixon just totally juked Garnette for that foul! :banana: :banana:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Smart play by Telfair in drawing the foul on Garnett... I thought it was a 3 pointer though.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

TELFAIR!!! Gettin' Banks to travel... couple of very smart plays by Telfair in the closing seconds. Impressive.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Yep all the young guys in the second unit get an A- for the quarter. :biggrin:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

That was fargin sweet defense by Outlaw!!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Go Young Guns! Gooooo!!!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I agree the second unit is playing excellent. It's been the same way in the past two games as well.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Am I seeing things, or does most of the Wolves team have little goatees like KG?

It's so cute! They have matching facial hair!

barfo


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Anyone think that outlaw's block was nasty? He came out of no where to extend and take that out of the air.

And was it just me or did theo's goaltending look like the ball was still traveling up?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

OntheRocks said:


> Anyone think that outlaw's block was nasty? He came out of no where to extend and take that out of the air.


Completely agree! Should be on ESPN tonite.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Look at Jack! Great play by the young guys so far.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

46 -43 Blazers at the half.

Good half. Our bench is playing better than our starters, but then again they do play against their bench mostly.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Did anybody else notice Telfair finished the quarter, not Blake? PG Controversy? :biggrin: 

:clown: 

:banana:


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

hasoos said:


> Did anybody else notice Telfair finished the quarter, not Blake? PG Controversy? :biggrin:
> 
> :clown:
> 
> :banana:


More like 2 foul controversy.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

hasoos said:


> Did anybody else notice Telfair finished the quarter, not Blake? PG Controversy? :biggrin:
> 
> :clown:
> 
> :banana:


I think Jack might have played more than Blake.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

What's up with Blake? Live Stats indicates only 3 minutes for him.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Holey hell! The Kings just went 0 for 24 in the 4th quarter of their game!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

ABM said:


> What's up with Blake? Live Stats indicates only 3 minutes for him.


I think it's just how well Jack and Telfair are playing.

But come to think of it three mins means he wasn't in long when he started. I miss the beginning of the game was he doing bad?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

hasoos said:


> Holey hell! The Kings just went 0 for 24 in the 4th quarter of their game!


And guess who had 9 turnovers in that game... I'll give you a hint, he played for the Blazers and his initials are BW.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Eddie Griffin owns Zach Randolph. He's proven it before and he's doing it again tonight.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> And guess who had 9 turnovers in that game... I'll give you a hint, he played for the Blazers and his initials are BW.


Must have been Bareef Wabdur-Rahim

barfo


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Lot of blocks for both teams. They are really battling!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Looked like Banks reached over and hit Zach.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Again I say it look at Jack. What a move that was for a rookie.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

65-61 Blazers after 3. 

Blake got plenty of mins that quarter and did quite well.

Hope we can keep it up.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

The Young Guys are Red Hot and Rollin!!!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

What a bail out! He lost control and we should have got the ball!

GO BLAZERS!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Look at Jack!


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

You guys absolutely stole Jarrett Jack as low as he fell. On a purely selfish level I wish he'd have stayed one more year at Tech (we're struggling with no PG this year) but I'm thrilled to see him successfull at the NBA level - he's a terrific person.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like they ran out of gas :curse:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Awful game by Randolph.
6-20? 0 free throw attempts? Get him out of there!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Qick turn around. Zack comes in a takes a quick shot to start the turn around. We need to move the ball around more.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

vadimivich said:


> You guys absolutely stole Jarrett Jack as low as he fell. On a purely selfish level I wish he'd have stayed one more year at Tech (we're struggling with no PG this year) but I'm thrilled to see him successfull at the NBA level - he's a terrific person.


Yeah, barring him demanding a trade, I see him sticking around for a long time.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

vadimivich said:


> You guys absolutely stole Jarrett Jack as low as he fell. On a purely selfish level I wish he'd have stayed one more year at Tech (we're struggling with no PG this year) but I'm thrilled to see him successfull at the NBA level - he's a terrific person.


Ya, Jack just might be something special.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow, what a game. Zach has came up big at the end. COME ON BLAZERS!!


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Ok, anyone ever watch "Death to Smoochie"? 
After Zach's last crazy jumpshot.... I have a new nickname for him. "Rainbow Randolph".

Let's pull this one out.......
Prunetang


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Wish they had just ran the play. Never like having to come out of a time out like this, but since the D was already set it's not as bad.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

Good game so far - I like the two PG lineup that Portland has had a lot the last few games (Blake/Jack or Telfair/Jack or Blake/Telfair), the offense has been running a lot better in the games I've seen recently than at the beginning of the year.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow, I was cursing Blake for losing control but he was grab big time.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

YES!!!! I can not believe they didn't foul and let the clock run!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Even if it didn't go in they couldn't call a time out before time expired.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Ha ha! Got 'em!

barfo


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Mad props to the Blazers tonight.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Well I would have to say, one of our rookies finally busted out tonight! Jack was flat out awesome! :banana: :banana: 

I also thought Travis did a pretty darn good job tonight, more improvement!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

That's so funny, Blake has a **** *** grin on his face!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

hasoos said:


> Well I would have to say, one of our rookies finally busted out tonight! Jack was flat out awesome! :banana: :banana:
> 
> I also thought Travis did a pretty darn good job tonight, more improvement!


Ya, give it up for Jack!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Why did the Wolves wait so long to foul? Overall, horrible strategy by them especially when it came to not feeding Garnett when he was hot all damn game.

Great win by the Blazers tonight. Jack was absolutely phenomenal... killer instincts, great defense, good decision making... I hope he stays around for a long time.

Theo was a juggernaut on the defensive end during the second half and really changed the momentum of the game for us when it seemed like Minny was storming back.

Although it started out being a boring game, this turned out to be one of the better fourth quarters I've seen from these guys during a close game.

Great win on national TV!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Looks like Jack had a great game, and ZBo stepping it up with 19/13. Way to show my Zbo hating friends that went to the game. 

Too bad I wasn't able to make it.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Another thing, I think we won every single quarter! When was the last time that happen?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

mgb said:


> Another thing, I think we won every single quarter! When was the last time that happen?


We certainly didn't lose a quarter.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

That one shot by Zach, Spirit Mountain play of the game, was unconscious!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Another good game by Travis Outlaw:

20 Minutes
3-6 Shooting
1 assist
1 block
7 points.

He looked better defensively too.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Samuel said:


> Another good game by Travis Outlaw:
> 
> 20 Minutes
> 3-6 Shooting
> ...


Very good game by Travis. As I read somewhere he has figured out what Nate wants from him and is starting to do it.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Way to show my Zbo hating friends that went to the game.


ZBo looked awful tonight.

9-24 shooting by a power forward... sucks.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

The big shot from Zach ... his rebounds tonight ... the 3-point play ... huge.

Jarrett ... amazing.

Dixon even pulled down 6 rebounds.

This was a great great great win ... first, they beat a division rival - always nice. Second, they CAME BACK FROM CHOKING AWAY A 4TH QUARTER LEAD. That cannot be emphasized enough. It shows that this team IS growing and DOES have the ability to COMPETE on a nightly basis.

I was just so ecstatic to see this game. Joel and Theo were ridiculous tonight, swatting out anything that came their way. Ricky Davis is nuts for going to the hole and getting rejected at least 4 times (and another time, Joel was on him, and Davis threw up an airball).

This was a good game. A very good game. I'm so hyped up right now, it's not even funny.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Samuel said:


> ZBo looked awful tonight.
> 
> 9-24 shooting by a power forward... sucks.


He didn't look good, but he made the shots that mattered. How many times this year have you been able to say THAT about him?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Another nice thing is that this was on National TV.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crowd got into it in the 4th.

good game by all, altho Jack obviously played the best of our guards tonite (by far).

Still no reason to trade any of them actually, since 2 of them (blake and jack) can play SG if need be.


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

Samuel said:


> ZBo looked awful tonight.
> 
> 9-24 shooting by a power forward... sucks.



Yes and no....He got at least 4 of his shots blocked on one posession.....that would have brought his total to 9-20 if you take those out. That's almost .500. Not as bad as it really seems.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

RPCity said:


> Yes and no....He got at least 4 of his shots blocked on one posession.....that would have brought his total to 9-20 if you take those out. That's almost .500. Not as bad as it really seems.


:laugh: 

Quite an interesting way of substantiating your argument.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

RPCity said:


> Yes and no....He got at least 4 of his shots blocked on one posession.....that would have brought his total to 9-20 if you take those out. That's almost .500. Not as bad as it really seems.


And he made some huge plays at the end including the rebound of the missed FT which turn into 2 points.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Zach had an off night for sure, but when crunch time came he scored 7 straight while KG did nothing over the last 4 minutes. The mark of a good player is being able to shake off a bad shooting night and get it done when it counts.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

RipCity9 said:


> Zach had an off night for sure, but when crunch time came he scored 7 straight while KG did nothing over the last 4 minutes. The mark of a good player is being able to shake off a bad shooting night and get it done when it counts.


And he's done that the past few games.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

came to give props to the winning team, i'm a toronto fan in canada, got to watch the game, and it was amaZiing, the blocks, i loved it. 5 for Ratliff and Griffin, 3 for KG and Pryzbilla...loved the game, thought a fight was going to break out a few times :biggrin:

yes, one of the best games i've seen in terms of blocks.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

It's after midnight and I just finished watching the game on the DVR. Problem is, with 8 seconds to play and the ball bounding off our rim on the missed shot, Blazers leading by 2, my recording stopped. So, like, what happened?

Since nobody has mentioned it, I just want to point out that Jack played a great game. :biggrin: 

Seriously, Jack made some rookie plays but he made so many more good plays...wow. The young guys played a lot of minutes and really came through. There was a stretch in the first half where Telfair was playing tough and Outlaw was everywhere on offense and defense. One of these days Travis is going to put it together for the whole game like Jack did tonight. Then we will do the dance of joy. :banana: :banana: :banana:

And thank goodness for TheoBilla. We would be nowhere without those guys.

:clap: 

:cheers:


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Blazer Bert said:


> It's after midnight and I just finished watching the game on the DVR. Problem is, with 8 seconds to play and the ball bounding off our rim on the missed shot, Blazers leading by 2, my recording stopped. So, like, what happened?


The replay's on ESPN right now. :biggrin:


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

What happened? We won.
But seriously... the ball went off to the right side and Theo rebounded it....nobody fouled him right away...so he handed it off to Blake. KG thought there was more time on the clock so he trapped Blake in the corner and just stood there instead of fouling him. Eventually, with .3 seconds left, KG realized he needed to foul. So Blake hit both freethrows to ice it...and the Timberwolves missed a meaningless 3 at the end.

Great game...
Prunetang


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Eddie Griffin owns Zach Randolph. *He's proven it before * and he's doing it again tonight.


When was that exactly?

Did the HushPuppies LOSE that game also? :biggrin:


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for the recap. I'll be able to sleep now.

The Blazers would get so thoroughly thrashed in the local media if we blundered the last few seconds of a game like that. Not that it would have mattered. Even if they'd fouled immediately, we would still have won.

The Timberwolves are no match for the mighty Blazers. :starwars:


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Why did the Wolves wait so long to foul?


Well, to be fair to KG, he knew the refs weren't going to whistle him for a foul anyways. :laugh:


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Replay... I could go for that.....however, I don't think I could turn "Pecker" off....even to watch a Blazers game. Although, it is almost over.

Oh and on Randolph.
Yes, he struggled from the floor....but he showed tenacity. If he got blocked he WAS going to get that ball back and try again. I really can't fault him for that. He could have easily stopped shooting the ball because of his shooting percentage. But as you know, he came up with a couple of big shots when it mattered. He is such a big part of our offense that we really do need him to keep shooting the ball...even when he has missed a few. Imagine the ending of the game if Randolph decided to quit shooting.......
Another interesting thing.....Kevin Garnett shot 12 for 13 and we still won. That says a lot.

Prunetang


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Prunetang said:


> Another interesting thing.....Kevin Garnett shot 12 for 13 and we still won. That says a lot.


That his supporting cast sucks?

:biggrin:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> And he's done that the past few games.



Yes and lets not forget the 13 rebounds he had. Even though he missed a lot of shots (Minnesota deserves credit for that, Eddie Griffin and KG made it hard for KG to score tonight, they were all over him.) ZBo was owning them on the boards. As long as he is playing hard, I have no complaints with Zbo. 

As for KG, he was on last night but nobody on his team was getting him the ball.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I've been pretty jazzed lately about our team's ability to compete, but to be honest I felt like this is one of those games where the Wolves just lost it more than we won it. if they'd used just a little common sense and gone to Kevin Garnett at the end instead of guys like Trenton Hassel, it could've been an easy win for them. the only defense we had against KG was the Wolves' general ineptitude. how on earth do you go away from a superstar who is scoring at a 92% FG clip? 

the guy is shooting at a 54% rate this season and is only taking 15 shots a game. there is something seriously wrong with that team. guess that's why it looks like they aren't a playoff team this year. 

anyway, give Portland credit. they didn't let up. the Portland bench clearly out-performed the Wolves, and they hung around well enought to let Minnesota beat themselves.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I watched the national broadcast, which thankfully had Steve Jones and not Walton, and afterwards listened to the postgame radio show on Blazers radio. Both on the national and Patterson and Blake on radio pointed out that in the last 6:45 Garnett never attempted a shot, he rarely even had the ball. The national TV guys thought that Garnett should be more assertive in demanding the ball, which is probably true and is something we Blazers fans remember from Rasheed Wallace. But what about the coach? The coach should have taken every guy on the Timberwolves by the ears and pounded into his skull that he needs to get Garnett the ball! When a team has a star and the star is in the zone, give him the ball!
And then not fouling Theo, who had just missed 2 badly; still would have made it tough but they would have had 4 seconds and a 2 point game rather than 0.3 seconds and a 4 point game.
Of course, I'm thankful they didn't, but it goes to show what a difference coaching can make. I wonder if Flip Saunders would have sat back and done nothing while all the scrubs tried shots? And I'm thankful the Blazers have Nate!

BTW, they talked about the Super Bowl a couple of times, all about Pittsburgh. It wasn't until the final 42 seconds that Snapper mentioned Paul Allen's dual ownership and commented that "most folks in these parts" are rooting for the Seahawks.

Jack was awesome, Bassy solid in the first half especially, ZBo hit some big shots as did Patterson, loved the block party. 

Watching on TV, it sounded like the Rose Garden crowd was really loud, can anyone confirm that?


----------

